# Word: Hinweise am Rand?



## gorim (11. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

bei manchen Büchern wird der Rand benutz um dort Schlagworte oder Hinweise am Absatzbeginn zu setzen. Kann man sowas auch in MS Word 2003 hinbekommen? Mit dem hängenden Einzug ist das nicht so toll, weil man hier doch sehr eingeschränkt ist. Hat da jemand einen Hinweis für mich?

bis dann
gorim


----------



## duckdonald (11. Dezember 2006)

Hai,

in den Zeichenoptionen findest du einen Befehl namens Textfeld.
Mit diesen ziehst du einfach ein rechteck und schreibst rein was rein soll.

Allerdings empfehle ich die innere Begrenzung anzupassen (Eigenschaften->Textfeld) und/oder die Umrandung zu entfernen (Eigenschaften->Farben und Linien).


bye DuckDonald


----------



## gorim (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

danke für den Tipp. Aber einfacher geht das nicht? Immer ein Textfeld zeichnen ist ganz schön mühselig. Kann man nicht einen gesonderten Rand definieren, ähnlich wie die Kopfzeile?

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Leola13 (12. Dezember 2006)

Hai,

spontane Idee : Was ist wenn du "über" dein Blatt eine Tabelle legst ?
2 Spalten, 1 Zeile. Linke Spalte als Rand, rechte Spalte für den Text.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## gorim (18. Dezember 2006)

An eine Tabelle hatte ich auch schon mal gedacht. Aber dann ist das Positionieren wieder etwas schwierig. Bei einem neuen Absatz soll ja am Rand auf gleicher Höhe eine neue Bemerkung sein. Am besten funktionierts bisher mit dem hängenden Einzug und danach einem Tab. Was mich hier noch stört ist die gleiche Formatierung wie der gesamte Absatz. Die Randnotiz sollte aber z.B. kursiv sein. Manuell geht das, mit einer Formatvorlage habe ich es nicht hinbekommen. Vielleicht hat hier dazu jemand eine Idee?

bis dann
gorim


----------

